# Alicia in Red



## Tinstafl (Nov 6, 2019)

I do not think I have posted from this part of the shoot before.  Here is Alicia in a red dress upstairs in the studio


1




Alicia-20190809_DSC4283.jpg by Tins Pics, on Flickr


2




Alicia-20190809_DSC4288.jpg by Tins Pics, on Flickr


3




Alicia-20190809_DSC4282.jpg by Tins Pics, on Flickr


4




Alicia-20190809_DSC4268.jpg by Tins Pics, on Flickr


5


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice set; not overly fond of the pose in #2, but that's purely personal.  Nice use of your roller bag as a prop!


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 6, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; not overly fond of the pose in #2, but that's purely personal.  Nice use of your roller bag as a prop!


Well it was the only suitcase I could find in there.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2019)

She's a lovely model, but these seem a bit flat and soft. Was this intentional? The dirty fabric of the divan and the scuffed wall ruined #1 for me which was my favorite pose.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 7, 2019)

Very nice set.......


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice set. She's pretty.


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Derrel (Nov 7, 2019)

The first and the third pictures are my favorites of this short set.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 8, 2019)

1st shot is awesome! That "look" on her face. Nailed it.


----------



## Donde (Nov 8, 2019)

You might reduce the size of the images. I have a 27" screen and I can't see them with out scrolling.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 9, 2019)

Lovely set.  Alicia is a fabulous model.


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 10, 2019)

Donde said:


> You might reduce the size of the images. I have a 27" screen and I can't see them with out scrolling.


Interesting. The long side is 2000px i see it on my 27 as about half  the screen


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 10, 2019)

JoeW said:


> Lovely set.  Alicia is a fabulous model.


Thanks and she is a great model to work with.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 10, 2019)

Unlike Dean I really liked the lighting. It was as if the entire room was a sort of giant softbox.


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 13, 2019)

Tinstafl said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely set.  Alicia is a fabulous model.
> ...


YEs it was as there were three windows that were LED lights that lite the place


----------



## GPGuy (Nov 20, 2019)

Great job on the posing.


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks


----------

